# Suppliers,,, how do they start??



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 15, 2009)

Okay a simple question,,,
How do the suppliers and professionals get started??
Do they start from grape seeds or cuttings from established plants?


----------



## Tom (Sep 15, 2009)

1st you need land. then you need it tested to figure what to grow. As far as plants around here they buy small plants / rooted cuttings


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 16, 2009)

In my past life, I grew veggies here in Florida for one of the largest farmers in the Southeast USA.
We had the choice of buying plants or growing them ourselves. He had his plant houses to do that.
What I was wondering, they have to start the rooted cuttings we buy either from cuttings established from existing plants or plant seeds.
So if it's seeds it would be possible to grow your own. Here in Fla. is muscadines and muscadines only. But if you can grow them from seeds, why not try?


----------



## cpfan (Sep 16, 2009)

Many grape growers use a grafted rootstock (like roses). This negates the use of seeds. Don't know anything about growing muscadine.

Steve


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, most of the citrus here in Fla are grown on one root stock that is less prone to disease and insects, then grafted or budded with a producing citrus stock. So you might have a sour orange root stock with the best tasting navel orange on it.
But still, they start the root stock with a seed.
Some where along the line, grapes have to have started with a seed.


----------



## Racer (Sep 16, 2009)

You can't be sure on muscadine but I know that hybrids and vinifera grapes do not produce true to type plants from seeds. The only time seeds are used is during a breeding program. Special steps are taken to make sure only the intended cross is made to get the seed stock they are trying to grow.


----------

